# Cape San blas surf fishing



## Jack Barr (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm gunna try fishing down there, never been before. Should I fish the bay side or the gulf side? I heard bugs are a bad problem down there will they be bad this time of year? Heard I can find sand fleas down there this time of year as well and I love fishing with those guys, I have a rake just for them, so do you know a good spot where I can find them?


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

If you're surf fishing you'll have to be on the gulf side. They catch a lot of whiting from the surf. Lots of sharks. We used to park at the old lighthouse and walk to the left. Lots of shells there.


----------



## pompanojoe (Nov 24, 2011)

*San Blas*

Don't fish the Light House...it's now downtown Port St. Joe! LOL! I fished there a few times. The Bay has great grass beds, but super shallow. Not sure it's the best time of year for that. I've caught Pompano, Striped Bass and Whiting from the beach there. Same for Mexico Beach!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

It depends on where on the cape you are. If you are on the part where the lighthouse used to be, then you will need to be on gulf side. If you are near tip, you can be on either. I fish the tip a fair amount and have caught nice fish on both sides. But have never found fleas there. But to be honest, I dont fish it this late in year.


----------



## Jack Barr (Nov 2, 2016)

Which side is the best side to find fleas then? What bait should I get if I can't find sand fleas? Rn all I have is squid and some really crappy Walmart mullet. I do have a couple of ghost crabs I caught, do they make good bait? I met a guy who recommended this place and he said fleas where everywhere rn. So what do you guys think is best, the tip, Bay, or gulf side of cape san blas? Also to the guy who wrote the second comment I plan on fishing port Saint joe the following weekend. I want to fish all of the forgotten coast and see which spot I like best. Rn I've had fairly good experiences at St. George island and shell point. (That's also all I've fished at lol) so when I go to cape san blas do you have a beach that you would recommend? The guy who recommended cape san blast didn't tell me where to fish, he just said there where a lot of fleas their so rn I'm flying blind lol.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Fish the jetties that are on the gulf side when your are making the sharp turn to the right on the peninsula. There are redfish, flounder, specks, spanish, sharks, bluefish, and I've even caught tarpon there while standing on the rocks. I like to use a jig head and a live minnow, I prefer bull/tiger minnows but mullet will work as well. The mullet are just harder to keep alive. I always use a 3-4ft piece of 25# fluorocarbon leader spliced into my braid.

Also on the bay side is good for reds, flounder, and specs. I like early morning topwater for the reds and specs, there is also a lot of sharks in the shallows too that are fun to catch. You can usually see them chasing mullet, toss a live or fresh dead bait to them and hold on, they're a blast in shallow water. 

You seem to really want to fish with sand fleas, what are you trying to catch? I only use them to fish for pompano and sheepshead but have caught redfish on them as well. If you have a bait net you can load up on all the bait you want on the bay side, again I prefer bull minnows because they stay alive much longer.


----------



## Jack Barr (Nov 2, 2016)

Specifically pompanos, redfish, and sheepshead, actually lol. I'm hoping to catch some pins or croakers to used as shark bait, I really want to catch one of those guys to.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never fished for pompano down there, nor sheepshead. I have gigged a bunch of sheepshead in the bay in the past but never rod n reel. 

The redfish hang around those jetties though, you should be able to catch some there.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I would guess gulf side of the cape is best for finding fleas. Starting to get colder they go deep. Use fresh dead shrimp for pompano instead of you can't find any fleas. I'd have the shrimp handy anyhow. 
For redfish, small pinfish, live shrimp, jigs and plastics or bull Minnows. Flounder love bull minnows. And they eat pinfish and small whiting. 
Sheepshead like fleas, fiddler crabs, live shrimp and oysters. They also like the rocks. 
Water should be warmer down there than Destin so I'm guessing there will be plenty of fish to be had. This cold front should get the pompano moving.


----------



## Jack Barr (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you that helped a lot! I think I'm gunna try the Jetties first though. Does anyone have the address? I tried looking it up but for some reason all I could find were the Jetties at port st. Joe instead.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Turn onto Cape San Blas road. Go a couple of miles and you cant miss them


----------

